# 75th Ranger Regiment is Growing



## BloodStripe (Apr 11, 2016)

The 75th Ranger Regiment is requesting additional bodies to help keep up with rapid growth.

The United States Army | Fort Benning

"
The 75th Ranger Regiment is currently experiencing a period of unprecedented growth in size, capability, and increased employment as the Special Operations force of choice. Due to this growth, positions in most MOS's have increased. The 75th Ranger Regiment is continuously looking for energetic and highly motivated individuals to fill its ranks.

Qualifications to Join the 75th Ranger Regiment


Be a U.S. citizen
Be on Active Duty and Volunteer for assignment
Have a General Technical Score of 105 or higher
No physical limitations (PULHES of 111221 or better)
Qualify and volunteer for Airborne training
A person of good character (no pending UCMJ action or drug or alcohol related incidents within 24 months)
Must enlist into or currently hold a Military Occupational Specialty found in the 75th Ranger Regiment
Able to attain at minimum a Secret clearance
*Pass physical requirements which include the Ranger Fitness Test (58 push-ups, 69 sit- ups, run 5 miles in 40 minutes or less, 6 pull-ups), Water Survival Assessment, and 12 mile Footmarch with a 35lb rucksack and weapon in under 3 hours.*
*Documents*


DA Form 4187 Example
RASP Pre-Screening
RASP 2 Leader Validation Memo
If you are interested in joining the 75th Ranger Regiment, please send all inquiries to the following email address:
Enlisted:75recruit@soc.mil
Officer: 75officerrecruit@soc.mil"


----------

